# P-Weg Marathon !!!!!!!!!!



## Deleted 83484 (12. Februar 2009)

habe das gerade auf der Seite gelesen und freue mich !!!

www.p-weg.de


P-Weg Marathon 2009 am 12. + 13. September 2009 
Im Rahmen eines sehr konstruktiven Gesprächs mit einem Vertreter des P-Weg-Teams, Bürgermeister Klaus Müller und Herrn Baron Freiherr von dem Bussche-Kessel am letzten Montag erteilte letzterer sein Einverständnis für die Nutzung seiner Wegegrundstücke für das P-Weg-Marathon-Wochenende im September diesen Jahres. Bei dem Gespräch war, zwar ohne ein Mandat, aber als bisheriger stetiger Teilnehmer in Verhandlungsgesprächen, auch Herr Ulrich Kühne zu informellen Zwecken von Baron Freiherr von dem Bussche-Kessell zugegen.

Damit liegen nunmehr 133, und damit alle notwendigen Einverständniserklärungen der be-troffenen Grundstückseigentümerinnen und eigentümer vor, um das Marathonwochenende 2009 durchführen zu können, welche nach dem Beschluß des Oberverwaltungsgerichtes Münster Voraussetzung für eine Großveranstaltung dieser Art sind.
Dem P-Weg-Marathonwochenende in diesem Jahr dürfte deshalb nichts mehr im Wege ste-hen. Weiter wurde in dem Gespräch Einvernehmen darüber erzielt, auch weiterhin in kon-struktiven Gesprächen über den Ablauf künftiger P-Weg-Veranstaltungen frühzeitig zu einer gemeinsamen Lösung zu kommen. Hier steht das P-Weg Team während des gesamten Jah-res als Ansprechpartner offen zur Verfügung, um Bedenken und Änderungswünsche aufzu-nehmen und zu diskutieren.
Der Dank des P-Weg-Teams, aller Sportlerinnen und Sportler und auch des Bürgermeisters geht deshalb an die Waldeigentümer/-innen: wir danken für das Verständnis, das Entgegen-kommen und das Vertrauen, welches uns in vielfältigen Kontakten in den letzten Wochen und Monaten von ihnen entgegen gebracht wurde.
Die Mitglieder des P-Weg-Teams bauen ihrerseits auf der Basis des gemeinsam mit Forst-amt und Waldeigentümern erarbeiteten Ehrenkodexes weiterhin auf ein faires Verhalten aller Wald- und Naturnutzer untereinander. Ein solches faires Verhalten untereinander kommt allen zu Gute: den forstlichen Belangen, dem Wild, den Jagdpächtern, den Spaziergängern und den Läufern sowie den Bikern und kann langfristig die Durchführung des P-Weg-Marathonwochenendes sichern.

Freuen wir uns deshalb auf das kommende Marathon-Wochende am 12. und 13. September 2009.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2009)

habe grade auch online-anmeldung geklickt und mir wurde gesagt das es nicht mehr möglich ist. 
schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal, das die die Anmeldung noch garnicht freigeschaltet haben !!!
Bis gestern war es noch nicht klar, ob es überhaupt stattfindet....denke, in den nächsten Tagen geht's los !!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Februar 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ich denke mal, das die die Anmeldung noch garnicht freigeschaltet haben !!!
> Bis gestern war es noch nicht klar, ob es überhaupt stattfindet....denke, in den nächsten Tagen geht's los !!



Die Ausschreibung ist ja auch noch von 2008 ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2009)

hmm, hätte ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können!

aber erst mal danke an die beteiligen, dass jetzt alles geregelt ist und das rennen stattfinden kann.


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2009)

Wer von Euch hat sich angemeldet?


----------



## pollux8 (27. April 2009)

Plettenberg-marathon in 3 Std ausverkauft
Zitat aus dem p-weg Gästebuch

Ich hatte ja viel erwartet: Dass ihr den Server fast zum Abrauchen bringt und sich fast 480 Benutzer gleichzeitig um 0:00 Uhr anmelden wollen - das hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Het ja nochma jut jejange. 



Viele Grüße

Sebastian - P-Weg Team
Wie hoch werden die schwarz-markt Preise werden??


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2009)

Ich habe es um 00:30 Uhr versucht da ging nichts um 05:30 Uhr hat es dann geklappt da waren aber schon 600 Plätze weg!


----------



## r19andre (28. April 2009)

Hi,
habe mich direkt um 0.00 angemeldet. OK der Server ist zwei mal abgeracuht, aber dann hats geklappt.

Und um zehn Uhr habe ich noch zwei Kollegen angemeldet. Um diese Uhrzeit waren schon 93% weg 

Aber werden eh nicht alle bezahlen oder vergessen so das man bestimmt wieder auf eine Warteliste kommt.

Andre


----------



## AndreZ. (28. April 2009)

Ich habe mich morgens gegen 8.00 Uhr angemeldet! War kein Problem...


----------



## bofrost (29. April 2009)

o Uhr direkt angemeldet. Superslow.

Gott sei Dank bin ich beim Heimmarathon wieder am Start !

Ist und bleibt ein SUPER-EVENT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2009)

bofrost schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank bin ich beim Heimmarathon wieder am Start !.




Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, wo sind die Verpflegungsstationen?


----------



## sbie (2. Juli 2009)

bofrost schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank bin ich beim Heimmarathon wieder am Start !
> Ist und bleibt ein SUPER-EVENT.



http://www.p-weg.de/2009/biker/strecke  :
"Die gewählten Strecken sind sportlich anspruchsvoll, denn der um die Vier-Täler-Stadt Plettenberg verlaufende P-Weg führt viermal in die Täler hinab und am Gegenhang wieder hinauf."

Moin,
bin auch dabei, 
hoffentlich komme ich als Flachlandflunder auch wieder aus den Tälern heraus. 

Gruß
sbie


----------



## DracoM (18. August 2009)

Lang dauerts nicht mehr. Bin mal gespannt, welche Wegstreckenänderungen dieses Jahr anliegen.
Besten Gruß vom Nabel der Welt
Hans-Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

Das Stimmt , 
wollte nächste Wochenende mal hin um die Strecke abzufahren bzw. zu finden , kennst sich irgendeiner da aus


----------



## DracoM (19. August 2009)

ja ;-)
Liebe Grüsse aus Plettenberg
Hans-Jörg


----------



## specbike (26. August 2009)

ich suche für den p-weg marathon noch einen startplatz,wenn jemand einen abzugeben hatte bitte bei mir melden.strecke ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (26. August 2009)

specbike schrieb:


> ich suche für den p-weg marathon noch einen startplatz,wenn jemand einen abzugeben hatte bitte bei mir melden.strecke ist egal.



Warst Du nicht am letzten WE in Herten???


----------



## specbike (26. August 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht am letzten WE in Herten???



ja war ich,darf ich deswegen jetzt den marathon nicht fahren?
du warst mit dem thomas dort,oder?


----------



## AndreZ. (26. August 2009)

Ja genau der, der mit Thomas da war...

Habe ich dich ja doch erkannt!

Habe allerdings keinen Starplatz für den P-Weg abzugeben.


----------



## indian66 (26. August 2009)

Kann mir Jemand die Strecke etwas erläutern?
Ich hoffe sie hat ein paar mehr Trails als der Grafschaft-Marathon
(Der hatte ja null-Trails)
LG


----------



## AndreZ. (26. August 2009)

Also wenn die Strecke die selbe ist wie im letzten Jahr - und davon gehe ich aus - dann gibt es ausser Walsautobahn nichts zu sehen!!!


----------



## indian66 (26. August 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Also wenn die Strecke die selbe ist wie im letzten Jahr - und davon gehe ich aus - dann gibt es ausser Walsautobahn nichts zu sehen!!!



Also analog zum Grafschaft M.?
da waren es ja nur Schotterstrecken


----------



## kerthor (27. August 2009)

Ja die Strecke ist ausser den ersten beiden Anstiegen nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll aber so viel Zuschauer wie dort wird man selten finden!

An den Anstiegen stehen sehr viele leute die jeden anfeuern, Stellenweise eine so enge Gasse bilden und neben einem her rennen wie bei der Tour de France.


----------



## DracoM (27. August 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ja die Strecke ist ausser den ersten beiden Anstiegen nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll aber so viel Zuschauer wie dort wird man selten finden!


Du sprichst offenbar von der kurzen 42km-Strecke.


----------



## indian66 (27. August 2009)

DracoM schrieb:


> Du sprichst offenbar von der kurzen 42km-Strecke.



soll heissen? Die lange Strecke hat mehr Anspruch?


----------



## kerthor (28. August 2009)

Ich habe gehört das auf der großen Runde nicht mehr so viele Zuschauer sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (28. August 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das auf der großen Runde nicht mehr so viele Zuschauer sind!



sollte ich die möglichkeit haben werde ich an mehreren stellen bewaffnet mit knipse auf euch lauern  und ich schrei für min 3 ...


----------



## DracoM (28. August 2009)

indian66 schrieb:


> soll heissen? Die lange Strecke hat mehr Anspruch?



Auf jeden Fall. Bis KM32 ist sie identisch. Dann teilt sich die Strecke. Die 87km-Runde hat dann noch einige knackige Steigungen (mit den ersten durchaus vergleichbar) sowie auch teilweise schmale Trails sowie trockene, grobsteinige Bachläufe, die längs gefahren werden. Insgesamt ist der zweite Teil deutlich anspruchsvoller, wenngleich auch hier weite Strecken über "Waldautobahnen" führen.
Und ja, die Zuschaueranzahl nimmt deutlich ab.
Gruß
HJS


----------



## pseudosportler (28. August 2009)

Hoffe du schreißt mich nicht an, sonst falle ich nacher vor schreck noch vom Rad, anfeuern ist aber OK .

MfG pseudosporler


----------



## kodak (1. September 2009)

... Strecke ist technisch erst nach der Nordhelle anspruchsvoll, dann kommt der lustige Bachlauf, wo auch immer schon ein fotograf wartet ... danach noch ein paar kleine Trails und dann irgendwann die Abfahrt nach Plettenberg wieder, die es noch einmal in sich hat ...

Zuschauer sind auch auf der langen Strecke genug da, finde es immer schoen selbstgeschmierte Brote oder so zu bekommen ... mir reichen die 270 Starter auf der langen Strecke vollkommen aus, moechte nicht wissen wie am ersten Anstieg es bei den 42 km zur Sache geht und wieviele in der folgenden Abfahrt sich schon verabschieden (auch bei den 87 km liegen da die ersten leider)
Strecke soll wohl bei Landemert anders sein (da muss man als Wanderer schon Gatter auf/Gatter zu machen inzwischen) und ich koennte mir auch vorstellen das von Hueinghausen hinauf die Strecke anders geworden ist ( da wo es links quer durch den Wald geht weil der Weg komplett zugewachsen/zugeschoben ist).

Am Wochenende haben schon fleissig welche trainiert, allerdings geht die Strecke eben nicht immer dem P folgend (Grimminghausen-Taubenhardt geht geradeaus hoch ... P-Weg rechts ... Ziel ist das Gleiche ;-) 

Percy


----------



## salzstange (9. September 2009)

Hallo,
weiß jemand, ob die etwas längere Laufpassage noch drin ist?
Grüße


----------



## DracoM (10. September 2009)

Laufpassage ist mir eigentlich nur der kurze Anstieg quer durch den Wald bekannt. Der befindet sich im Anstieg nach Hüinghausen. Alles andere lässt sich eigentlich, wenn man freie Fahrt hat, auf Rädern bewältigen.
HJS


----------



## Eddigofast (13. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Marc, du hast es ja schon wieder gewonnen!  Der Thomas ist ja schlimmer wie eine Klette!


----------



## JDEM (13. September 2009)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! 
Zuschauer waren auch klasse und der neue Streckenverlauf war endlich mal ein wenig anspruchsvoller! 
Top Veranstaltung  Falls jemand die 1105 auf der kurzen Strecke geknipst hat, bitte ne Pm schicken 

Gruß Jan


----------



## r19andre (13. September 2009)

Hi,
Glückwunsch an alle die fahren konnten und ins Ziel gekommen sind.

Wollte lang fahren,aber in der Nacht hat mich Fieber und Schlafmangel hingehauen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (13. September 2009)

Die Zuschauer waren ja wohl der Hammer! Einfach genial.

Hab unmittelbar vor dem Start ne Reisszwecke im Mantel gefunden, es hat Pfffft gemacht, und das Feld war etwa 10 Minuten weg, als ich endlich los konnte. Nach zwei, drei mal Fragen, wo es denn jetzt lang geht (keine Schilder im Ort) bin ich dann als Letzter mit riesen Rückstand zur Lila Kuh hoch. Hat von den Zuschauern wohl auch keiner mehr mit gerechnet, daß da noch ein Fahrer kommt, und die 1000 Anfeuerungsrufe, als sie es realisierten, haben mich förmilich dort hochkatapultiert. Einfach großartig, die Plettenberger.  Und Puls 198 hatte ich zuvor noch nie auf dem Tacho beim Radfahren... *ächz*

Die Strecke (86KM) fand ich super, der schöne Singletrail zurück ins Dorf war dabei das Sahnehäubchen. Doof nur, daß ich irgendwo bei KM 67 fast nen freilaufenden Hund umgemäht hätte (lebensmüdes Viech, hat den sonst noch wer gesehen?) und ich Rindvieh den Grünen Bogen für's Ziel gehalten hab, umdrehte, und so noch einen zuvor mühsam erkämpften Platz verlor. So war nach einer wilden Aufholjagt durch den Spätstart nur Platz 44 der Gesamtwertung drin.

Beim nächsten mal wird alles besser (vielleicht)! 

Plettenberg, wir sehen uns wieder.


----------



## Bul (13. September 2009)

War das erste mal dabei und muss sagen das die Zuschauer der reine Wahnsinn waren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht

Also nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder mit dabei sein.

MfG bul


----------



## RaXXor (13. September 2009)

Wie geil war das denn Heute!!! Da hat alles gepasst Zuschauer,Strecke, und die eigene leistung 15gesamt auf der großen und der jüngste teilnehmer auf der großen

Einfach genial nächtes jahr bin ich auf jedenfall wieder dabei!

GRuß Daniel


----------



## tranquillity (14. September 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Wie geil war das denn Heute!!! Da hat alles gepasst Zuschauer,Strecke, und die eigene leistung 15gesamt auf der großen und der jüngste teilnehmer auf der großen
> 
> GRuß Daniel



Ach, dann warst du einer von denen, die an mir vorbei gerauscht sind, als ich grad meinen Hinterreifen wieder aufpumpte  

Aber immerhin hatte ich dieses Jahr nur eine Panne (letztes Jahr 2) und dank Milch im Mantel musste ich noch nicht mal einen Schlauch einziehen. Einfach aufpumpen ....
Ohne Panne hätt's vielleicht noch spannend werden können mit uns beiden 

Auf jeden Fall super Leistung von dir!

Und Lob an das P-Weg Team: Wieder einmal eine super Veranstaltung! Ich hoffe mal es klärt sich noch, wer die Beschilderung verunstaltet hatte. Zum Glück war ja dann alles wieder richtig gestellt. Solche Typen sind doch einfach asozial.

Gruß, Dirk (16gesamt)
PS: Sehe grad wir liegen genau 20 Jahre auseinander. Irgendwie komme ich mir grad alt vor  Auf jeden Fall hätte ich niemals mit 17 so ein Rennen in dieser Zeit fahren können


----------



## DracoM (14. September 2009)

Laut heutiger Lokalpresse hat die Polizei gestern noch zwei dieser Lumpen festgenommen. Ok, die atmen nun sicher keine gesiebte Luft, aber immerhin sind die Identitäten geklärt. 
Wenn man so einen erwischt, dann hilft eines auf jeden Fall:


----------



## Wave (14. September 2009)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch  Marc, du hast es ja schon wieder gewonnen!  Der Thomas ist ja schlimmer wie eine Klette!



Danke!
Aber kein Kommentar zu gestern. Vom Krankenhaus aufs Podest...Oder umgekehrt 

Aber trotzdem ein geiler Tag; Vom Bauchgefühl war trotz des bescheidenen Wetters nochmal eine bessere Stimmung als in den Vorjahren. Danke und weiter so, Plettenberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (14. September 2009)

Bei mir war ab km 4 das halbe Ende.In der Ersten Aspfaltkurve(rechts)prallte einer gegen den dicken Baum.Um Ihn auszuweichen,blieben mir nur eine möglichkeit links neben den Baum herumzu zirkeln.Das mußte ich mit erheblichen Hautabschürfungen in Kauf nehmen.Dann bis zur ersten Versorgungsstelle habe ich dann aufgegeben.Km(10).Im Krankenhaus warteten am dem Tag noch 14 andere Biker auf den Chirurg.
Trots allen :Großen Dank an allen freiwilligen Helfern dieses Team


----------



## RaXXor (14. September 2009)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Ach, dann warst du einer von denen, die an mir vorbei gerauscht sind, als ich grad meinen Hinterreifen wieder aufpumpte
> 
> Aber immerhin hatte ich dieses Jahr nur eine Panne (letztes Jahr 2) und dank Milch im Mantel musste ich noch nicht mal einen Schlauch einziehen. Einfach aufpumpen ....
> Ohne Panne hätt's vielleicht noch spannend werden können mit uns beiden
> ...



Ja kann schon sein hattest du etwas gelbes an? dann habe ich dich gesehen

Und Danke!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (14. September 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Bei mir war ab km 4 das halbe Ende.In der Ersten Aspfaltkurve(rechts)prallte einer gegen den dicken Baum.Um Ihn auszuweichen,blieben mir nur eine möglichkeit links neben den Baum herumzu zirkeln.Das mußte ich mit erheblichen Hautabschürfungen in Kauf nehmen.Dann bis zur ersten Versorgungsstelle habe ich dann aufgegeben.Km(10).Im Krankenhaus warteten am dem Tag noch 14 andere Biker auf den Chirurg.
> Trots allen :Großen Dank an allen freiwilligen Helfern dieses Team



ich hoffe es geht Dir wieder besser, ich hab doch gesagt wir sehn uns im Ziel,
beim nächsten Mal fahr mir einfach hinterher,


----------



## BorisC79 (16. September 2009)

Hat zufällig jemand die diesjährige Strecke als GPS-Track aufgezeichnet, den er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?


----------



## DracoM (17. September 2009)

Hab die lange Strecke aufgezeichnet. Schick mir mal PM mit Mail-Addy.


----------



## BorisC79 (25. September 2009)

*Thread anschieb*

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem GPS-Track der diesjährigen Strecke.


----------



## Eddigofast (25. September 2009)

BorisC79 schrieb:


> *Thread anschieb*
> 
> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem GPS-Track der diesjährigen Strecke.



Du hast Post!


----------



## DracoM (27. September 2009)

Die Tracks kommen noch - alles nur etwas hektisch hier.


----------



## sbie (19. Juni 2011)

Moin,
und, was gibts neues auf der Strecke und auf der Veranstaltung?
Wer hat sich was vorgenommen? 
Wo kann ich eigentlich Übernachten, wollte auch meine Frau mitnehmen und ihr am Freitag und Samstag Land und Leute zeigen.


----------



## Wave (13. Juli 2011)

Wegen Urlaubsfehlplanung habe ich meinen Kurzstreckenstartplatz für 28 Euro abzugeben.
(Erste Startblock)
(Ummeldung kein Problem!)

bei intresse bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

